# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Мобильная версия форума.

## V.Kostrov

Дорогие друзья!
Учитывая обращение форумчан, которые пользуются смартфонами и коммуникаторами для входа на форум, был добавлен специальный, облегченный, мобильный стиль. Его можно выбрать на главной странице, внизу слева, где стоит полоска выбора стиля. Переход на стиль "mobile" производите на самом мобильном устройстве. Не скажу, что он очень удобный, но пока другого нет. В нем отсутствуют все графические обьекты, но сохраняются ссылки на них. По этим ссылкам можно открыть данные изображения. За счет отсутствия графики, работа форума на мобильном устройстве очень быстрая и экономит интернет трафик. 
P.S. Обращаю внимание, что если установить этот стиль на компьютере, то выйти из него на основной стиль, можно нажатием в левом нижнем углу "Выход". После этого закрыть страницу и снова открыть. Форум загрузится в основном стиле во умолчанию. Если у кого- то возникнут какие либо вопросы или трудности с переходом, обращайтесь. Удачи.

----------


## irlandka

спасибо за мобильную версию. всегда в курсе последних сообщений. быстро, удобно, экономно.

----------


## tatiyanabogdan

где ее можно скачать?

И как?

----------

